# les he trobat / les he trobades



## amc4042

Al llibre de nivell C, veig la següent frase

I les noies?
No les he trobades a casa. I mira que hi he anat expressament.
Que no hi has trobat la seva mare?
No, no la hi he trobada

Jo pensava que havia de ser "no les he trobat", "no la hi he trobat". De fet, no trobo en el llibre res més que descrigui aquest concordança (no vol dir que no hi sigui, estic anat depressa perquè tinc un examen aviat)

Quina és la forma correcta?

gràcies


----------



## Dymn

Es tracta de la concordança del complement directe i el participi quan el pronom va davant del verb, cosa que passa en francès per exemple. Crec que totes dues formes són correctes, si bé és preferible fer la concordança perquè és l'opció més genuïna. A Catalunya s'ha perdut bastant i m'atreviria a dir que la majoria de la gent ja no la fa, però pel que tinc entès a València és força més viva.

Altres fils que parlen sobre el tema:
concordança participi femení | WordReference Forums
concordança del participi passat | WordReference Forums
Concordància del participi passat de verbs seguits d'infinitiu (l'ha feta sentir/l'he sentida parlar) | WordReference Forums
te les has menjat (concordança) | WordReference Forums


----------



## amc4042

Ara ho veig!, gràcies


----------



## Xiscomx

I a Mallorca també.


----------



## gvergara

De qualsevol manera, voldria confirmar que en català, a diferència del francès i de l'italià, no s'hauria de fer concordança en els casos següents:

1) Quan el complemente d'objecte directe està representat pel relatiu *que*:_ La dona que he *trobat/trobada* al carrer_.

2) Quan s'utilitza el pronom _*en *_abans d'del verb: Dieu que no hi ha cadires? _Home, jo n'he *vist/vistes* al menjador_.

Gràcies,

Gonzalo


----------



## Dymn

En el primer cas em sona molt poc natural fer la concordança, no conec la normativa però estic gairebé segur que no hi ha cap problema en no fer-la.

En el segon cas és diferent perquè ve a ser el mateix que el mateix que el cas inicial, és a dir, complement directe davant de participi en forma de pronom. Personalment, el més natural m'és no fer la concordança, però no sé que és el correcte.


----------



## Doraemon-

Hi ha concordança entre el participi d'una forma verbal composta i el complement directe només si aquest està en forma pronominal.
He rebut les cartes -> Les hem rebudes.
És un tema molt debatut si aquesta concordança deu ser obligatòria o opcional, però en qualsevol cas sempre es recomana. En algunes zones com ara Catalunya pràcticament s'ha perdut, però no a les Balears o el País Valencià on no fer-la és un indicador comú de qui no la té com a llengua materna, perquè no deixa de ser un castellanisme. Segons l'AVL és fins i tot obligatòria, però només en les formes pronominals concretes (el-la-els-les).
Pot haver-hi una excepció a la concordança en masculí plural per una qüestió de pronunciació si es junten massa consonants. En femení no passa, i en masculí singular la concordança és igual que si no es fes. O sigui, que és equivalent a dir que aquesta concordança es limita només al femení.
A la pregunta de Gonzalo:
-la primera no faria concordança, simplement perquè no està en forma pronominal ("La dona que he trobat al carrer")
-la segona no la tinc clar, sincerament. Jo com a valencià no la faria, tot i que tampoc la veria "incorrecta".

CUB - La concordança del participi < Participi < Formes no personals del verb < Verbs < Qüestions de morfosintaxi < Qüestions gramaticals


----------



## Franksistor

Doraemon- said:


> Hi ha concordança entre el participi d'una forma verbal composta i el complement directe només si aquest està en forma pronominal.
> He rebut les cartes -> Les hem rebudes.
> És un tema molt debatut si aquesta concordança deu ser obligatòria o opcional, però en qualsevol cas sempre es recomana. En algunes zones com ara Catalunya pràcticament s'ha perdut, però no a les Balears o el País Valencià on no fer-la és un indicador comú de qui no la té com a llengua materna, perquè no deixa de ser un castellanisme. Segons l'AVL és fins i tot obligatòria, però només en les formes pronominals concretes (el-la-els-les).
> Pot haver-hi una excepció a la concordança en masculí plural per una qüestió de pronunciació si es junten massa consonants. En femení no passa, i en masculí singular la concordança és igual que si no es fes. O sigui, que és equivalent a dir que aquesta concordança es limita només al femení.
> A la pregunta de Gonzalo:
> -la primera no faria concordança, simplement perquè no està en forma pronominal ("La dona que he trobat al carrer")
> -la segona no la tinc clar, sincerament. Jo com a valencià no la faria, tot i que tampoc la veria "incorrecta".
> 
> CUB - La concordança del participi < Participi < Formes no personals del verb < Verbs < Qüestions de morfosintaxi < Qüestions gramaticals


Pense que al País Valencià tampoc és una cosa tan comú. Pràcticament ningú que conec fa concordar CD + participi, tot i que és cert que és més habitual entre la gent major. En tot cas, no crec que siga cap indicador de no ser llengua materna, malgrat que és un clar castellanisme.


----------



## Doraemon-

Franksistor said:


> Pense que al País Valencià tampoc és una cosa tan comú. Pràcticament ningú que conec fa concordar CD + participi, tot i que és cert que és més habitual entre la gent major. En tot cas, no crec que siga cap indicador de no ser llengua materna, malgrat que és un clar castellanisme.


Depén, a mi em sona bastant malament quan no es fa, "castellanada al canto" diria, però supose que dependrà també de quin dialecte dins del PV parlem, que tampoc no és uniforme. Diguem que com el "tinc que...", hi ha zones on és universal però a d'altres se sent com un puntada al fetge. En altres zones segur que els passa amb coses que diguem, que no és res personal, eh?


----------



## Penyafort

Tampoc no és cert que s'hagi perdut del tot a Catalunya. Si de cas, podríem dir que molts la consideren una forma més escrita o literària, passada d'ús a l'oral però no morta. Jo mateix alterno totes dues, amb clara preferència per la concordança. Però és més aviat una opció personal.


----------



## RIU

Penyafort said:


> Tampoc no és cert que s'hagi perdut del tot a Catalunya. Si de cas, podríem dir que molts la consideren una forma més escrita o literària, passada d'ús a l'oral però no morta. Jo mateix alterno totes dues, amb clara preferència per la concordança. Però és més aviat una opció personal.


Venia a dir això.


----------



## Doraemon-

Penyafort said:


> Tampoc no és cert que s'hagi perdut del tot a Catalunya. Si de cas, podríem dir que molts la consideren una forma més escrita o literària, passada d'ús a l'oral però no morta. Jo mateix alterno totes dues, amb clara preferència per la concordança. Però és més aviat una opció personal.



Clar, com tantes altres coses s'utilitza a tot arreu però és més o menys comú segons el lloc, o més o menys cult, més o menys normal a l'oral, etc.


----------



## S.V.

Doraemon- said:


> a les Balears o el País Valencià


També estaria reforçada per altres usos? Com un nen italià que diu "_trovata!_" (_la encontré_). És comú aquell _trobat ~ trobada_? Gràcies


----------



## Dymn

No em sembla gens malament. De fet si l'objecte és femení la concordança la trobo obligatòria.


----------



## Olaszinhok

S.V. said:


> Com un nen italià que diu "_trovata!_"


Per què un nen? Tothom podria dir_ trovato! trovati! Eureka! _Aquest ús (segons el context) no pertany només a un llenguatge infantil. Pel que fa a_ l'he trobada els he trobats_ en català_,_ com a estranger em sembla que la concordança és molt més comuna amb les formes feminines tan singulars com plurals. En canvi, _els he trobats_ deuria ésser poc freqüent també en la llengua escrita però, pot ser que m'equivoqui.


----------



## Dymn

Sí, la concordança en el masculí plural és menys habitual que en el femení singular o plural.


----------



## S.V.

Gràcies, Dymn. Oh, Olasz, pensava 'si aquell _trobada!_ és comú per a un nen, la salut de la concordança encara hi serà, en algunes dècades'.  A l'oïda (inexperta), _trobades!_ em sembla 'inherentment' més difícil de descodificar, que _trovati!_ etc. (cf. adj. _listas! ~ llestes!_)

_Ed._ en espanyol, no esperes que el nen digui "encontrada" (cf._ oído, chef_ c. el _heard!_ anglès, en una traducció). En comptes de “és possible”, seria _reforçada per altres usos freqüents, naturals_ del participi. _Appena sentita:_ "[_cita_]" (→ _acabo de oír:_).


----------



## Olaszinhok

S.V. said:


> a salut de la concordança encara hi serà, en algunes dècades'.


La concordança del participi passat (veu activa) gaudeix de bona salut en italià, es fa servir en altres casos també.


----------

